# Act of god



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

OK...some higher power does not want me installing my coilovers on my 200sx.
Sunday I had a problem with my locking lug nuts.
Yesterday I went out and got the car on jacks and removed the wheels fairly quickly (I should considering how many times I have done this) and get the spring compressors on and set. I get out my rachet and 17mm socket to lossen the lower 2 bolts and my rachet breaks !!!???? WTF  
Fortantely I buy Husky and it is lifetime waranty will replace it but gezz....this is nuts.

I guess Im goin to have to get a 1/2 pull bar on that bich.

Did anyone else have issues with these??
The bolts on teh brakes came off without that much trouble...they must use some type of lock tight on them.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

apparently, you have yet to know the joy of PB Blaster.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

99.se.ltd said:


> *apparently, you have yet to know the joy of PB Blaster. *


PB Blaster??


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *PB Blaster?? *


it's an oil you spray on it helps loosen your nuts


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

aww....sorry. I feeling dumb now. I used to have a can but it was called something else...I cant remember, I used it on the bolts on my boat trailer of course it didnt work on rusted bolts


----------

